# Foreskins and condoms?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I've heard that if an intact man is wearing a condom, it pretty much holds down the foreskin and removes the rolling bearing action, making it feel just like a circ'd penis.

Is this true?


----------



## mcng (Oct 17, 2006)

when an intact man has an erection the foreskin strechtes over the penis so there is really nothing to roll, so yes it looks like it is circ with or without a condom.


----------



## Azuluna (Jun 26, 2006)

Maybe some mens foreskins stretch all the way out, but DP is intact and this is not the case with him. There is still foreskin covering the glans, and it's great. No spitting - ever. Hooray foreskins!!
Um, and to actually answer the OP







Condoms + intact penis = sucky in my experience. While a definite must for many men for safety reasons, it definitely negates the perks of the intact penis - no natural lube - definitely have to use some sort of other lube, decreased sensitivity for both people. HTH!!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

_when an intact man has an erection the foreskin strechtes over the penis so there is really nothing to roll_
Well, not exactly... on many men it retracts and does look pretty much circed (with no scar and a bit of wrinkling at least), but once the action starts, the rolling happens. One of the primary functions.









To the OP: well, IME it's not quite as bad as circ'ed, but not as good as barrier-free either. I've heard that different brands or styles of condoms may make the difference.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmmm, funny, I actually liked using condoms because they were more lubricated and I didn't need extra lube if we used a condom (dh is circed, but you probably guessed that).

I'd guess- and I have no experience to back this up with-- but even if the gliding action is lost with condom use, the glans is much more sensitive in an intact man than a circumcised man-- and therefore HE might find the condom more satisfying. (Not more satisfying than not wearing a condom, but more satisfying than most circ'ed men).

I know my dh hated using a condom because he said it was painful and uncomfortable and he had less sensation.

And if we look at research (which I can't access right now-I'm signing off to call my mom, she needs major hugs right now) there is a study out that shows that circumcised men are less likely to use condoms.

After all the excuse that is so common- and marketed- is that they lose so much sensitivity.

Jessica


----------



## BigC (Oct 16, 2006)

In my experience that's not completely true, but I've only got a sample of one penis. The bearing action still happens inside the condom, you just have to leave enough space in the end of the condom so the penis can move. You still need extra lube because the latex isn't as smooth as skin.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

I haven't used condoms much (when I was young I was too irresponsible







: and since I've been older I've been married all the time), but I used to have a gay roommate who told me that it was best (that is, most fun) if you get a large sized condom and put some lube on the *inside* too, so that it slides around in there. Now that sounds to me like it might slip right off, but he said it was great. YMMV.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

I saw the thread title and had to check, 'cause I was curious about condoms and itact penises too. I noticed in the condom instructions it says "if you have a foreskin, pull it back before putting on the condom." Sounded strange.

Jen


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane* 
I've heard that if an intact man is wearing a condom, it pretty much holds down the foreskin and removes the rolling bearing action, making it feel just like a circ'd penis.

Is this true?

No. You pull the penile skin toward the base so the glans is exposed, roll the condom on, then let go. After that, it all works.







The rolling action still happens- just inside the condom/with the condom. Actually, the condom gets tucked inside the foreskin when its in its forward position- then back out when its not- during the rolling-action.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
No. You pull the penile skin toward the base so the glans is exposed, roll the condom on, then let go. After that, it all works.







The rolling action still happens- just inside the condom/with the condom. Actually, the condom gets tucked inside the foreskin when its in its forward position- then back out when its not- during the rolling-action.

I'm not sure why, but that didn't work for me.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenP* 
I saw the thread title and had to check, 'cause I was curious about condoms and itact penises too. I noticed in the condom instructions it says "if you have a foreskin, pull it back before putting on the condom." Sounded strange.

Jen

I actually checked on a condom package the other day and there was no mention of the foreskin. It was Trojan.


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Well I've never had a problem getting a condom on an intact penis, I think it must be practice.

You just roll the foreskin back, (if he needs it to be), then roll on the condom (making sure that the little teat at the end has no air in it) like you would a stocking on a leg. It can be a bit tricky getting it past the corona, but can be eased on using fingers just under the rolled part - careful with your nails - and then unroll it down the shaft.

Given that an erect penis with the foreskin back is exactly the same shape as a circumcised one - minus the scar and maybe a few lumps and bumps - I can't see why anyone would have trouble with it.

In my experience the roller-bearing action of an intact penis is somewhat restricted whilst encased in a condom, but at least it's smooth and slippery and doesn't generate half the friction of a circumcised one.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

IME everything still moves. The condom is stuck on the penis securely but the whole thing moves forward and back iyswim.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

How I put a condom on DH:

Retract Foreskin

Put Condom on

Replace Foreskin

Condom looks like one of those water snakes you get at the dollar store, you know what I mean????

Of course I'm of the mind if I wanted to umm...:cencored a fake penis I'd go and buy a fake penis


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114* 
Condom looks like one of those water snakes you get at the dollar store, you know what I mean????

ROFL.... Now you mention it....


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Gosh... it's been so long since we've used one... We always pulled dh's foreskin back before putting the condom on though. I really don't remember how it worked although I definitely prefer without a condom... dh does too









love and peace.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane*
removes the rolling bearing action, making it feel just like a circ'd penis.

Is this true?

Not in my experience. My partner is intact. We've had sex both with and without a condom. The bearing action is still there. We've never had to use a lubricant, even when we use a condom. And I've never had any discomfort.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Condoms really are designed for circ'd men, unfortunately. I found that "rolling" action really uncomfy for ME... because of the latex kind of bunching up and... uggghh. I'm sure that would feel better bare, but I never felt that. I also had the experience of the condom getting stuck to the glans a few times... even with some lube in ahead of time. But I do think lube ahead of time is a must (inside the condom).

But someone needs to get on the ball and design condoms that work better for intact men!


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Stuck to the glans? How on earth did that happen? I have to say, through thousands of condoms and quite a few different men, I have _never_ had anything as bizarre as that happen.


----------

